# CCCDI class



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just finished mine up. Passed the practical, find out about the written in a few business days. Feel confident that I only missed maybe 5. At the most.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

what's that, cccdi?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cross Connection Control Device Inspector


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Where you take it? Did Kim Bateman teach it? I got mine at 501, in 2006.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes,Kim was the main instructor. I took it in dekalb, at the water dept. Offices.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Whats your number...... Mine is XCO 396

Known Kim for years. Don Anderson was the department head years ago. Their headquarters are right down the road from me at SIUE. Man you know your old when you realize you were a speaker at the 1996 Backflow Prevention Symposium in Bloomington. Sheezzzzz


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I got mine in 2006, it's XC 3720


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm 51xx


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

What did it cost? I'm about ready.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Free for me. Cost the company 595 I think. But you lose a week of work.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You can get a free spot sometimes. Usually IEPA offers a free classroom spot to whoever hosts the class. Or at least they used to. When I was in 422, they used our training facility for free, once a year. The local's policy was to give the free spot to the first 422 guy who asked for it.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Back in the early 90's, very few plumbers had a CCDI license and those that did could name their own price. The going rate was $100 per inch. So a 4" RPZ test was $400.00. If you had a factory or industrial site with multiple devices, you could test all the devices in one day, take the rest of the week off and still get paid. You just had to turn in your time card and test results with the different dates and your boss never knew and was happy.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

We get a day for 20. I've done 63 in a day once.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> We get a day for 20. I've done 63 in a day once.


Wow! My record doing them is 29. That was lawn irrigation. Driving around Naperville and a couple other towns.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Wow! My record doing them is 29. That was lawn irrigation. Driving around Naperville and a couple other towns.


63 in the same building. Most were 3/4 009 in the parking garage.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet! I would have charged them 65 a device. Since you just took your test, I am guessing you were running under someone else's CCDI license.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Sweet! I would have charged them 65 a device. Since you just took your test, I am guessing you were running under someone else's CCDI license.


No it was after I got my cert in the mail.


----------

